# ABBA HUGE SHOW PICS 3-20-2010



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey GPB
Would like to thank the Abba for hosting a huge show this Saturday,and also a thank you to Jennifer for directing all the venues,and making it run very smooth.Good judging was evident,and the right dogs got the wins they deserved.
There was lowriders-kids with Pits-dog training-and the now famous tug-o-war with Mikeland federarion versus Cosa Nostra.The crew from MF won this first,but I think CN will be ready for a rematch.
Thank you to all who made this event a succes.
Henry
http://www.mojaveleather.webs.com/


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow it looks like ya'll had a TON of fun! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Indigo Bully Connection
Thank you for your reply.We had a ball,and there was dogs and people all over the place.It was hard working the camera and my booth at the same time,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pics! They had some excellent well put together bullies out there


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey american_pit13
Thank you for looking.The competition was good and the dogs that won deserved it.It's always a pleasure to attend a Bully Show.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

great pics. beautiful dogs! send some vids down next time! love to see the kids enjoying themselves as well.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Henry! It looks like they did a great job managing the event.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW there was some nice bullies there, great pictures


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> WOW there was some nice bullies there, great pictures


You took the words right out of my mouth .......

Thanks for sharing these awesome photos Henry!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree, some very nice looking Bullies, I'd like to snatch me of them cuties! LOL! 
Looks like a fun time!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey NinaThePitbull
We all had a great time,and the Abba is getting sronger all the time.




I dont know if this link will work.
Thank you for your word's.
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey redog
It was a very smooth run show,and we finished around 6pm.A pleasure to be at each show.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey performanceknls
The dogs are tops,and the competition is always very close.Makes for a great time.
Thank you,
henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey DueceAddicTed
My pleasure to share,and hope to get more from the next show.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey meganc66
Indeed some prime Bullys on deck.Just when you see one nice dog,there will be a new one even nicer,lol.I would hate to be a judge.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

man that looks to fun. I would love to go to an event like that


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Czar
There are show's all the time,so load up your crew and get your Bully love on the road,lol.
Thank you for looking,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> :rofl: Consider it taken to IM!


Hey Elvisfink
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pic looks like so much fun I wish I could have gone


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kg420
Nothing like spending happy times with the Bullys in the sun.This marks my second time working with the Abba,and it keeps getting stronger.
We all had a super time for sure.
Thank you for your reply,
Henry


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool pics. Looks the the bullies are really trying to establish themselves as thier own breed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Where is the next CA show I really want to go and I just got new tires on my car YEA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Chaos4ever
Make no mistake-The Bullys are working it,lol.Positive exposure is the only way to gain complete acceptance.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kg420
The next show will be at Glen Helen of the 15 frwy and 10.There will also be a show in fresno in June.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome my Cousin lives in Fresno so I'm going to that one and I got a place to stay.  Just so happens my B-day is in June so some one better take me lmao


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

*nice pics*

very nice looking bullies. I will be going to the Fresno show. see ya there


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kimo
I gavent been to a Fresno show,and I will try to make it here also.The Bullys very very nice,and we had a diverse group of them.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

